# help from your kids?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

How many haunters here incorporate help from your kids into making your projects?

My son is 4, and I get a bit nervous having him help sometimes. I'm a bit of a control freak at times and I want it to look My way, Realistic and what I envisioned. LOL I'm trying to be better at that and let him help though.

Anyone else have any insights or tidbits or stories about having your kids help?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> How many haunters here incorporate help from your kids into making your projects?
> 
> My son is 4, and I get a bit nervous having him help sometimes. I'm a bit of a control freak at times and I want it to look My way, Realistic and what I envisioned. LOL I'm trying to be better at that and let him help though.
> 
> Anyone else have any insights or tidbits or stories about having your kids help?


My son has helped the last two years, but he's 8 (now). I'd think a good way for him to help and learn is being a gopher. Let him fetch tools and other things or hold tools when you need to free up a hand. My son loves to paint so I let him base coat anything he wants and then walk him through dry brushing/sponging techniques as well.

With a little direction he painted this two years ago. (I carved the lettering out.)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't have kids, so I may not be"qualified" in that respect to comment; however, I've worked with kids of all ages in theater settings, and I haven't found one yet that did not love being asked to help with something. Perhaps you could give him his own little project to work on like a mini tombstone or let him do some of the primer painting on a build or do a little papier mache. He'll need supervision at his age, of course, and you may want someone else to do the supervising if you find the "my way" gene kicking in (we all have it).


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I would think any procedure that involves making a mess would be a huge hit with a 4 year old. When it gets warm go outside and have him help you do some papier mache and monster mud. Then again, he might be like TM's daughter and go into set and prop design


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Asking for opinions is another way I let my son get involved. Even though he may not be able to do something I'll ask for his opinion.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Just be happy he's interested. It may not last long. Just keep it fun for him.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

If you are having a party inside the home or garage, A great alternative to expensive scene setters is to first cover the walls, floor, and ceilings with plain brown paper, old white sheets, plastic, or whatever you prefer. Then give two children open containers of red paint, and tell them not to get the paint on the walls or floor. Within 15 minutes the room will look like a scene right out of the bloodiest of horror movies. Now simply decorate the room to your taste.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I was going to say the same thing. Take what you can get and enjoy the heck out of it!


sharpobject said:


> Just be happy he's interested. It may not last long. Just keep it fun for him.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

A little off the topic, my little man was helping me put plastic on the windows last fall (not quit a year old, and in his walker in the driveway). He ran over everything, including me. The job took a whole lot longer than it should have. I just enjoyed his company.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I love to hear stories of other kids involved. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

My girlfriend's daughter is helping me with my witch project. Her job is to totally redesign the ScarFx witch. I am actually paying her for her work.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

My sons like to watch be build stuff. One even helped me mache my Goudie prop. 
They wanted to help haunt this year, but they are 10 and they only have a few years left to TOT, so I told them to wait a few more years. By that time I will be able to expand it to a walkthrough.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

My daughter and friends who are 15 yrs old wanted to decorate for the Halloween party last year. I also have visions on how I want things set up, so I thought I would give the shelf to the the kids. I had them make bottles with labels and gross things lurking within. They also painted display cases with body parts in it that they made from clay. They got a chance to use there imagination and get creative. It actually turned out really good and I will be using it for next years display.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

no kids but my 9 year old sis helps
we had her in a dog cage in our walk through last year.

next year were going to have her play a chaaracter loosley based on Baby from house of 1000 corpses


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

9 years old hope its loosely based

Our kids help either through forced labor or interest (teenagers)


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

My kids love to monster mud - they helped with the grim reaper we made last year. They helped base coat his paint job too (top coat was my job). I also let them paint their own tombstones. I let them pick their epitaph, and after I put it on the tombstone they learned the joys of painting sytrofoam...in the wind...in Kansas...I don't think they want to paint tombstones anymore though.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I'm a bit of a control freak at times and I want it to look My way, Realistic and what I envisioned.


I'm so with you on the struggle my friend. My nine year old really wants to contribute. I try to give her a "learning project" to work on while I do mine. Or I give a part of the main project to her to work on.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I have 2 boys, 13 and 15. They are EXPERTS at sitting around and coming up with things to have in the haunt, or themes, etc... but as for getting them to help?  You would think we were putting them through the torture chamber.

I guess I should just be thankful that both me and my Hubby are Halloween obsessed... and leave it be.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Those are some good stories. Like Bryce, I enjoy reading about everyone's little people.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

My youngest is 12 and loves Halloween and the haunt we do. He comes up with ideas/suggestions at times and I'll ask him for an opinion on certain things. I think much of the hands on stuff depends on the project and how "artistic" or "detailed" you want to be. Sometimes, I'm a stickler for certain details so would rather do it myself but if it's something like painting a large item or holding things together while I glue/nail/screw, then he helps out. He has more ideas the older he gets and I'm not sure but he has talked of not going TOT'ing this year but staying back to help with the haunt. I'm thinking he'll go out for TOT a couple more years but maybe not. The oldest two have on occassion, made a couple of stuffed dummies and always help set up the fence and castle facde which the old man (me) need help with.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

I can't keep my girls out of my man cave, so I have them help me with it all, grinding, welding, painting, they might look like little princesses but they have some good beginners skills in prop making they have had a hand in everything that I have made.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Adorable pictures!! Reminds me that I should have had GIRLS!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Awesome pics, DM. I hope mine get into it like that!


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

My little girl is 4, and show woman to the end always dancing and singing. She loves to help. I give her something of her own to do while I do mine. I have stryofoam heads that are rainbow colored. I have skulls that are painted that way too. I took a nap on the couch the other day and woke up with my zombie head I'm working on, inches from my face and talking to me. HOLY CRAP..I woke up fast. Why was it there, she thought it was ready for it's next coat of paint. This picture is probably from when she was two but you get the idea.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, Hay Dixie you might think twice about girls if you had 5 like I do.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Death Master said:


> Thanks guys, Hay Dixie you might think twice about girls if you had 5 like I do.


LOL, I'm one of five girls (and have three brothers) and my dad used to occasionally grumble about all the females in the house (he didn't mean it, of COURSE)

I'm really enjoying this thread, and I think one of the best points being made is to embrace and encourage the interest kids have in helping on a project. It teaches them one of the most valuable skills you can have in life, and that's not to be afraid to dive in and try something new.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

ededdeddy said:


> My little girl is 4, and show woman to the end always dancing and singing. She loves to help. I give her something of her own to do while I do mine. I have stryofoam heads that are rainbow colored. I have skulls that are painted that way too. I took a nap on the couch the other day and woke up with my zombie head I'm working on, inches from my face and talking to me. HOLY CRAP..I woke up fast. Why was it there, she thought it was ready for it's next coat of paint. This picture is probably from when she was two but you get the idea.


great pic! Though I have to admit that my haunt wouldn't look right with too many Jerry Garcia skulls in it.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

My kids helped out last year when they could they enjoy helping.. My son (11) helped build a section of the fence and then i left him to it to paint it up and he did a pretty good job.. My daughter always wants to nail things together with a hammer which i try to let her help but sometimes its takes sooo much longer than just wapping it with the hammer and getting it done.. but i think it helps them feel ike they are contributing when they get to do stuff.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

No you dont want girls.. I have one of each and the girl is sooo much more of a pain in the ass then the boy ever thinks of being..


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, but there is another side to this story - I am a female living in a house with 3 other males.... there is not one room in this place that I don't have to clean DAILY... ew, boys are just gross. Even the grown ones, LOL

(ok, shoulda had at least ONE girl. Howsa bout that.)


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I have only one son, 16 years old. We only started last year making props. I think I am a bit more into the whole thing more than he is, or at least he would like me to believe that! It took months of weekend work to make our animated cauldron witch, it was very frustrating at times, I remember telling my mother that we fought like an old married couple! He moans and groans sometimes about doing the work, but I think it is all for show because when we finish a prop and it comes out good and we see it with the lighting at night, I hear him saying "that is awewome!" Also, he seemed to enjoy all the compliments we got on Halloween night, and the very next day he was making a list of projects for next year!


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

I have two step kids and one daughter (all three are girls). I started down this path 5 years ago, with my then girl friend (now wife) saying, My daugthers birthday is on halloween, since you have a house - lets build a haunted house for her birthday party. This was about a month before Halloween, so I slapped together a few cheesey rooms, she got her ex to build a coffin, I built a gilloteen and a few other static props and we called it done. The kids helped a ton from nailing stuff together to painting and dressing the rooms. Now, five years down the road, and they ar teenagers and seem to have better stuff (boys) to do then help build a haunted house. But my little daughter will be 2-1/2 this Halloween, I am sure she will be a big help for the next 10 to 12 years!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

I have two boys age 13 and 10, they have helped me build props for the last four or five years. I wish I could say they "thrilled" with papier mache but that would be stretching it. 

They really help me during the "crunch" time in October when I'm pushing to get everything done, and my wife pitches in as well. When they first started helping me I had to get over the "my way" of doing things and let them do things their way...we always get the same result in the end. 

Last year they helped me build about 12 of the pumpkins and the year before they did a major portion of 14 sets of hands. The biggest reward is spending time together and when it's all said and done they are proud to tell their friends that they helped make various pieces of our display.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

My kids 9 and 12 both want to help me last year they took turns controlling the digital puppet (Skeleton king / queen) from behind the castle walls. Later some friends acted as guards for the king / queen and handed out candy when ordered to do so by the King / queen. they also helped with the setup. I finally had a chance to talk to some of our friends and visitors from out in the haunt instead of behind the scenes. they said that they want to do it again next year because they had so much fun. I have to start writing some scripts for them to tease and play with the kids with.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I have two sons and so far the younger one doesn't really want to help but the eldest who is 12 helps out. He paper maches and paints. I actually showed him basics this year and let him do some of his own projects.. I love him helping and his company at times it does get frustrating though...This is him working on his own stolloween inspired pumpkins.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

*my boys*

I have 2 boys.One is 14 and the other 12. I get alot of help from my 12 year old,he actually helps design some of the props that i build.He will draw a picture of it and then come show me his idea.I really love having my little guys involved with me working on my stuff.Every time i look at those props in action I remember the fun we shared together working on them.

every day to me is HALLOWEEN!


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

My son is almost but no quite more into Halloween than I am and is always trying to help I always welcome the help until he decides to take out power tools without asking


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey SI, maybe try giving him his own little area in the haunt and you can help him with his props. it could even have his own little sign!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

My little lady is 3 (4 in May). She absolutely loves Halloween from the prop making to the candy. I've found that this is a great way for us to spend time together (Nothing like a little corpsing to bring a family together). The trick is, as previously stated, I have to "outwit" her to keep her creative little fingers off my more detailed projects. Sometimes I get a little frustrated but I'm always able to remind myself how precious our time together is and I do my best to keep it light and fun. She is great little helper!!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

My kids reminded me of an overlooked over aspect of decorating; looking up. I look at things from my height, not realizing that kids are shorter and see things "looking up". Therefore I pay more attention to things closer to the ground and undersides. As far as construction, the more help the better. I'll screw in first couple of screws, and let them do the rest, just follow chalk line. Spray paint, I got some pistol grip attachments for spray cans, and they'll have a section of fence painted in five minutes. I will even have them stand in yard at select locations to see how a prop would look to a passerby before building it. The youth hold the future, and knowledge is power! Its never too early to get our children involved!

Keep Rockin!
N6


----------

